# Scandaroon



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Got my scandaroon they are squerkers


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Nice pigeons, i like the curved beaks


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks I hope they will look better when they get ther frist molt


----------

